# I'm sad



## SillyCone (May 7, 2011)

I already voted now I can't remember which photo I voted for nor I can see the photos again. :C


----------



## naturegirl243 (Aug 1, 2010)

Maybe you voted for meeeeee lol!


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

I give up entering the comps my pics never get many votes lol


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Mine never got any. lol Everyone else's fish are prettier than mine. Boo hoo. lol


----------



## SillyCone (May 7, 2011)

dramaqueen said:


> Mine never got any. lol Everyone else's fish are prettier than mine. Boo hoo. lol


Oh, you're such a dramaqueen... LOL!

Well, idk I was like "I will pick a photo more or less then see them better"

Later on

"You can't see them anymore, you already voted"


----------



## Arashi Takamine (Mar 3, 2011)

I didn't enter this month. I figure I'll try next month.


----------



## SillyCone (May 7, 2011)

I'm almost making a new account just to look at the photos again. Although I fear the admins might think Im cheating to vote for myself, which I wouldnt anyway


----------



## SillyCone (May 7, 2011)

after the 3rd post I gave up.. Curse you Merciful Poseidon!


----------

